# Tabletop General - All things tabletop gaming!



## Mirrow (Dec 12, 2012)

*Tabletop General
*​​
_All players welcome, whether you love Collectible Card Games, War Games, Role Playing Games or Board Games.
_​

So NFers,

Do you play tabletop?
What have you played?
What is your favourite tabletop?
Worst tabletop?
Any GMs/DMs out there?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

monopoly boss here...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

chutes and ladders I'm the best at this game, always win


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2012)

I used to have War 40k figures, they're forever lost.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2012)

Answers in bold



Mirrow said:


> So NFers,
> 
> Do you play tabletop?
> 
> ...



And since you also asked about other types of games:

RPGs:
Shadowrun
In Nomine
(Advanced) Dungeons & Dragons
(new) World of Darkness

Card games:
Munchkin - with the house rule "Cheating is allowed - as long as no one notices. If you are cought cheating lose 1 level and take back whatever you did wrong"

Magic: The Gathering - from around 1998 to 2007 always on and off again. Too damn hard to keep track of their release schedule.





Good thread, this could be entertaining.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 12, 2012)

Slice said:


> Good thread, this could be entertaining.



Glad you think so! We share some of the same tastes in gaming. I also play warhammer, mtg and shadowrun. 

How do you feel about Shadowrun? I think the setting is great but the system is a bit clunky at times.

Also I feel like EDH is the way to go with mtg. No need to keep up with whatever it is that Wizards is throwing at people.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have quite a few board/card games (most of them from Fantasy Flight Games) that me and my friends play:

Android (haven't played this one yet, supposedly takes a long-ass time to learn and play through and my friends just haven't had time yet)
Arkham Horror (Call of Cthulhu)
Citadels
City of Thieves
Infiltration
Isla Dorada
Munchkin (Cthulhu)
Quelf
Resident Evil (deck-building)

One of my friends recently got Zombicide which is a lot of fun, and another got the Marvel (Legendary) deck-building game which was pretty cool.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Does poker,scrabble,chess count too in this thread?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

Does YuGiOh count?


----------



## Slice (Dec 13, 2012)

Mirrow said:


> How do you feel about Shadowrun? I think the setting is great but the system is a bit clunky at times.
> 
> Also I feel like EDH is the way to go with mtg. No need to keep up with whatever it is that Wizards is throwing at people.



Shadowrun would work way better based on a d10 or percentages system. The d6 system has too many weak points.

Sometimes i get my old magic cards out to play, but you can clearly see there is a power creep with the newer cards compared to some old ones. But its still playable so i wont get rid of my decks. Mostly its just annoying having to learn all those new card effects every time, i'm just too lazy for that. 



"Shion" said:


> Get this shit outta here before I get on my Troll wagon.



I guess trolling could be considered a game by some, so technically you would be on topic. 



"Shion" said:


> Does YuGiOh count?



Up to a certain age, yes it does. I never met anyone that played it over the age of 15. They usually switch over to MTG.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm recommending to everyone. Play Cards against Humanity with your families this Christmas, you won't regret it.


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 13, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Does poker,scrabble,chess count too in this thread?



Sure, why not? Haven't played poker in a while.



"Shion" said:


> Does YuGiOh count?




Time to duel 



Gnome said:


> I'm recommending to everyone. Play Cards against Humanity with your families this Christmas, you won't regret it.



There's a game I've been wanting to play for a while.



Slice said:


> Shadowrun would work way better based on a d10 or percentages system. The d6 system has too many weak points.
> 
> Sometimes i get my old magic cards out to play, but you can clearly see there is a power creep with the newer cards compared to some old ones. But its still playable so i wont get rid of my decks. Mostly its just annoying having to learn all those new card effects every time, i'm just too lazy for that.



I could see that working out better.

That's fair enough, the power creep is getting more and more obvious.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Am still getting the hang of poker though. But i have a great hang of scrabble and monopoly.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to see a place MtG can be discussed again on NF. I haven't played in fucking ages though.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Short list of awesome game 

Descent
Shadows over Camelot
Last night on Earth
Thunderstone
Mage Wars
Summoner Wars
Dungeon Run 
Pandemic
Elder Sign
Munchkin
Ticket to Ride
Star Fluxx
Smallworld
Settlers of Catan
Mice and Mystics
7 Wonders


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Good to see a place MtG can be discussed again on NF. I haven't played in fucking ages though.



It was sucking the money out of me. I've been tempted by Return to Ravnica but haven't given in yet. Mainly because I'm too busy to play even if I bought more cards.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It was sucking the money out of me.



Yup. I stopped halfway through the original Ravnica block and have not kept up in the slightest, but I miss it a lot. I think even if I were to get the money to start collecting and playing again it wouldn't be the same though, because I just don't have as much time and access to my friends who used to play with me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *It was sucking the money out of me.* I've been tempted by Return to Ravnica but haven't given in yet. Mainly because I'm too busy to play even if I bought more cards.


One of a few reasons I stopped playing. It's just too damn expensive, Legacy i can understand, Modern i can understand, but Standard shouldn't be breaking people at the bank . 

Nowadays I just keep up with releases for the Vorthos aspect.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2012)

MONOPOLY

THE ONE GAME WITH MONSTERS AND SHIT YOU ALSO HAVE TO CREATE LAND WITH WATER AND CASTLES AND SHIT, POPULAR GAME WHERE YOU FIGHT AN SHIT

MONOPOLY


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> THE ONE GAME WITH MONSTERS AND SHIT YOU ALSO HAVE TO CREATE LAND WITH WATER AND CASTLES AND SHIT, POPULAR GAME WHERE YOU FIGHT AN SHIT



My family playing Monopoly?


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought Star Munchkin. It is a good expansion for Munchkin, I forgot how much fun that game is.

Also building a Warhammer Fantasy army right now, a project for the new year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

*Do you play tabletop?*Fuck yeah.
*What have you played?*Vampire: the masquerade, Werewolf: the Apocalypse, Most of the other OWOD games, Exalted, D&D.
*What is your favourite tabletop?* Werewolf: The Apocalypse & Exalted
*Worst tabletop?*NWOD
*Any GMs/DMs out there?
*Yo


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Most of the other OWOD games,





Zen-aku said:


> Worst tabletop? NWOD



Why is that? I have a collection of NWOD books and think the system is pretty neat. Never had the old edition and dont know anybody that does / did.

Is it really superior or just a case of you not caring about it because you did not want to switch / are used to the old one?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Slice said:


> Why is that? I have a collection of NWOD books and think the system is pretty neat. Never had the old edition and dont know anybody that does / did.
> 
> Is it really superior or just a case of you not caring about it because you did not want to switch / are used to the old one?



I feel its a combination of the 2, I'm not  hating on any one who likes the NWOD but OWOD was just so great, they  hit the Horror aspect so much better and the system was  easy but fun and and had a lot of depth.

The new Changling game is better then the old one i will admit though.

Take A look at the V:TM 20th anniversery if you ever get a chance, you might see why i and other prefer OWOD


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a level 47 DnD character that i hasnt died in the span of 7 years in one game
I have a shit load of other characters 

I have played Shadowrun
Savage Worlds
Warhammer 40K

cards:
Yugioh
pokemon TCG
Raw Deal
MtG


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I feel its a combination of the 2, I'm not  hating on any one who likes the NWOD but OWOD was just so great, they  hit the Horror aspect so much better and the system was  easy but fun and and had a lot of depth.
> 
> The new Changling game is better then the old one i will admit though.
> 
> Take A look at the V:TM 20th anniversery if you ever get a chance, you might see why i and other prefer OWOD



I really like that its less high fantasy and focusses more on the horros aspect of the setting. Its like that with most things, its hard to replace the thing you grew up with. Same reason i never warmed up with DnD 3 / 3.5 and 4 i always compared them to AD&D. Even when i KNEW the 2nd edition was worse i still prefered it.

And i absolutely agree that changeling is a phenomenal setting. I always wanted to play it but none of my friends were interested in it. 



Axl Low said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From one guy with geeky hobbys to another, thats impressive!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2013)

Surviving a every game with that guy
man oh man.
My DM is kill and trigger happy.

Tolgrim Alebeard 
10 Dwarven Defender / 10 Weaponmaster / 20 Barbarian /  17 Cleric 
Neutral Good

He is so durable my DM ascended him. 
He owns an indestructible tavern with a silver drake asleep on top of it. 

He intimidated a Black Dragon into giving up his horde
:I

Oh and he survived a point blank Oblivion from the Sky and killed the Priestess that summoned it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

I suddenly want to learn how to play DnD.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2013)

It's not easy surviving. 
He killed 3 of my other characters.
There came a point where the only way he could kill me was to modkill me 
We wouldn't let me take more than 10 level in any prestige class because I was so trucking durable D
I won't forget when a called shot at Tolgrim's beard from an asshole black knight broke his arm and an enchanted sword 

Enchanted by the Summer Court Queen of the Faye.
She loved me when I brought her his head and the shards of his sword.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2013)

For those not in the know
My DM rolled 20 D20's for damage for oblivion from the sky and would reroll and add damage for every 20 he got. 

By the end of it I took 311 upfront
and another 43 for a tree that hit me
and 70 for a part of the mountain hitting me. 

My DM was so mad when I said "Cool. Are you done?"
I WAS ALIVE BY 33 HP.
I took my enchanted Warhammer.
Called Shot at the Priestess's head and I critical'd with 2 confirms 
It was at that point where I said, "Can I stop rolling dice? :33" and he gave me the middle finger.
Also, he realized that he couldn't kill me.
He nat 20'd 4 times during the rolling for OftS meaning of a potential 480 damage he rolled 311 which is pretty amazing


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish more people played WH Fantasy and not 40k...



Sharingan2000 said:


> Short list of awesome game
> 
> Descent
> Shadows over Camelot
> ...



I love Pandemic. When it gets to the stage in the game where if the wrong card is on top of the deck you will get completely destroyed and every time you flip a card everyone is terrified.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 30, 2013)

Reviving this just because.

Munchkin (So many expansions. We worked out a way to get it playable. Lots of rules tho, so so many rules)
Fluxx (regular and Cthulhu)
Gloom
Settlers of Catan
Yu-Gi-Oh (my friends, not me)
Small World

My friends wanted to try DnD but never got around to it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I have a level 47 DnD character that i hasnt died in the span of 7 years in one game
> I have a shit load of other characters
> 
> I have played Shadowrun
> ...


Play Cyberpunk.


----------

